# He was arguably the most influential psychologist



## phillyitalianstudent

Here is the sentence that I am trying to translate:

"He was arguably the most influential psychologist in Italy."

The meaning is that one can support a good argument that he was the most influential psychologist, but one cannot prove this as a fact.  It is a best a well-argued opinion.

Here is my attempt at a translation:

"Lui è stato provatamente lo psicologo il più autorevole del'Italia."

Can anyone suggest how I might write this more fluently?  Thank you|


----------



## sam1978

phillyitalianstudent said:


> Here is the sentence that I am trying to translate:
> 
> "He was arguably the most influential psychologist in Italy."
> 
> The meaning is that one can support a good argument that he was the most influential psychologist, but one cannot prove this as a fact.  It is a best a well-argued opinion.
> 
> Here is my attempt at a translation:
> 
> "Lui è stato provatamente lo psicologo il più autorevole del' d'Italia."
> 
> Can anyone suggest how I might write this more fluently?  Thank you|


----------



## Lello4ever

Saying "provatamente" means that it is proven he's a good psychologist. I would say:
"Si può sostenere che è stato il più autorevole psicologo d'Italia"


----------



## MünchnerFax

I suggest a little change:
_Era considerato/ritenuto da più parti lo psicologo più autorevole d'Italia._


----------



## furs

More simply: ... forse il piu' autorevole....


----------



## catia_for

Hi,
I suggest this translation:

"Egli fu senza dubbio lo psicologo più autorevole in Italia"

Catia


----------



## furs

Scusa, catia, ma 'arguable' sottintende un dibattito, una discussione, la possibilita' di opinioni discordanti. Quindi 'senza dubbio' non  mi pare vada bene.


----------



## catia_for

Ciao,
in effetti avrei voluto tradurre con "indiscutibilmente" ma mi sembrava che suonasse meglio "senza dubbio", sottinteso "senza dubbio in quanto provato e discusso ampiamente, condiviso da più parti". Si è trattata di una scelta "fonetica" che effettivamente si allontana leggermente dal significato di traduzione letterale del termine. Cosa ne pensi?
Catia



furs said:


> Scusa, catia, ma 'arguable' sottintende un dibattito, una discussione, la possibilita' di opinioni discordanti. Quindi 'senza dubbio' non mi pare vada bene.


----------



## _forumuser_

Forse suggerito da furs e' molto buono (vari sinonimi sono similmente ottimi: probabilmente, con ogni probabilita', ecc.). L'altro problema qui e' influential che non significa autorevole, ma influente. 

Era forse lo psicologo piu' influente in Italia.

To choose the right tense we need an adjacent sentence.


----------



## catia_for

Ciao,
a me pare che "forse" indebolisca la forza di "arguable" tradotto letteralmente con provatamente. Sono del parere di rivedere la mia precedente proposta di "senza dubbio" cambiando la traduzione della frase come segue:

"Fu indiscutibilmente lo psicologo più influente in Italia"

Concordo sulla traduzione di influential in influente. 

"He was" in italian can be translated in "egli fu" or "egli era". It dipends on the context of the mentioned sentence. For instance, if we are talking about somebody who is alive or not. Do you agree? Please, let me know something about you point of view. I am glad to discuss and cooperate in translation. Greetings, Catia






_forumuser_ said:


> Forse suggerito da furs e' molto buono (vari sinonimi sono similmente ottimi: probabilmente, con ogni probabilita', ecc.). L'altro problema qui e' influential che non significa autorevole, ma influente.
> 
> Era forse lo psicologo piu' influente in Italia.
> 
> To choose the right tense we need an adjacent sentence.


----------



## _forumuser_

Ciao catia. 

Arguabl*y *significa che la cosa si puo' asserire, che e' fondata, e che molti sono d'accordo, ma che rimane spazio per pareri discordanti. Il modo in cui noi usiamo forse o con ogni probabilita' e' molto simile. Per quanto riguarda il tempo concordo che c'e' bisogno di avere almeno un'altra frase. Comunque dev'essere uno tra era e fu, non e' stato.


----------



## kittykate

phillyitalianstudent said:


> Here is the sentence that I am trying to translate:
> 
> "He was arguably the most influential psychologist in Italy."
> 
> The meaning is that one can support a good argument that he was the most influential psychologist, but one cannot prove this as a fact. It is at best a well-argued opinion. |


 

Hi guys, this is the original post. Obviously, since Philly says that "it is at best a well-argued opinion", "indiscutibilmente, provatamente, senza dubbio" and the like cannot be used.
I like _forse_ and also _era ritenuto_, which convey the idea that he was *not* _unquestionably_ the most influential psychologist. 

caterina


----------



## catia_for

Sì, scusa, arguably. Si potrebbe anche tradurre con "probabilmente" al posto di "forse". Comunque, mi sembra che abbiamo centrato il problema.
Certo che questo forum è interessante, si imparano un sacco di cose.
Catia



_forumuser_ said:


> Ciao catia.
> 
> Arguabl*y *significa che la cosa si puo' asserire, che e' fondata, e che molti sono d'accordo, ma che rimane spazio per pareri discordanti. Il modo in cui noi usiamo forse o con ogni probabilita' e' molto simile. Per quanto riguarda il tempo concordo che c'e' bisogno di avere almeno un'altra frase. Comunque dev'essere uno tra era e fu, non e' stato.


----------



## catia_for

Ciao Caterina,
I agree with you. Now, it seems that the choice is among _forse _or _era ritenuto _or _probabilmente _for "arguably", then there is a problem on the translation of "he was" in _era _o _fu _because we don't know the context and it may be useful to have at least another sentence of the text to be tranlated. So:

era ritenuto lo psicologo più influente in Italia
era forse lo psicologo più influente in Italia
era probabilmente lo psicologo più influente in Italia

or

fu ritenuto lo psicologo più influente in Italia
fu forse lo psicologo più influente in Italia
fu probabilmente lo psicologo più influente in Italia


Catia




kittykate said:


> Hi guys, this is the original post. Obviously, since Philly says that "it is at best a well-argued opinion", "indiscutibilmente, provatamente, senza dubbio" and the like cannot be used.
> I like _forse_ and also _era ritenuto_, which convey the idea that he was *not* _unquestionably_ the most influential psychologist.
> 
> caterina


----------



## kittykate

Ciao Catia,

yes, but for that we definitely need Philly! 

caterina


----------



## Lello4ever

Un'altra opzione:
"Era a detta di molti il più influente psicologo d'Italia"


----------



## _forumuser_

Mmm... sia *a detta di molti* che *era ritenuto* non vanno perche' si riferiscono solo alle opinioni del tempo. Arguably copre sia cosa si pensava allora che quello che gli esperti ritengono oggi. E' una differenza sottile ma importante.


----------



## MünchnerFax

E mettere il verbo al passato prossimo allora, come vi sembra?
_
E' stato a detta di molti il più influente psicologo d'Italia._

Eventualmente si puo' anche dettagliare: _a detta di molti studiosi contemporanei_. Ma forse diventa un po' lungo.


----------



## raffavita

"Si diceva fosse lo psicologo più influente"?
Rafs


----------



## MünchnerFax

Eh ma _si diceva_ sottintende _allora si diceva, oggi mica si e' piu' tanto d'accordo_. Qui invece il discorso sembra essere valido anche ai giorni nostri.


----------



## raffavita

Allora "si dice fosse.:"
Che dici?
Raffs


----------



## Lello4ever

_forumuser_ said:


> Mmm... sia *a detta di molti* che *era ritenuto* non vanno perche' si riferiscono solo alle opinioni del tempo. Arguably copre sia cosa si pensava allora che quello che gli esperti ritengono oggi. E' una differenza sottile ma importante.


 
Non sono d'accordo. Chi dice che "a detta di molti" si riferisce a opinioni passate? Non è affatto vero.


----------



## raffavita

Lello4ever said:


> Non sono d'accordo. Chi dice che "a detta di molti" si riferisce a opinioni passate? Non è affatto vero.


 
Sono d'accordo con te.
"A detta di molti" è ancora valido oggi.


----------



## _forumuser_

raffavita said:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> "A detta di molti" è ancora valido oggi.



Intendevo nella frase in questione, preceduti dal passato:

era a detta di molti il piu' influente psicologo ... (allora)
era ritenuto il piu' influente psicologo ... (allora)
--
era forse il piu' influente psicologo (ancor'oggi)


----------



## Lello4ever

A questo punto basta semplicemente cambiare tempo, come ha suggerito Munchner prima.
"A detta di molti, è stato..."


----------



## _forumuser_

Lello4ever said:


> A questo punto basta semplicemente cambiare tempo, come ha suggerito Munchner prima.
> "A detta di molti, è stato..."



Si', ma perche' dovremmo? Prima di tutto arguably include anche chi scrive, mentre a detta di molti (altri) no. Poi credo proprio che was qui vada tradotto con l'imperfetto. Non possiamo esserne certi finche' Philly non ci da' la frase che precede, ma al 90% questo e' un imperfetto, o al limite un passato remoto.


----------



## _forumuser_

Lello4ever said:


> A questo punto basta semplicemente cambiare tempo, come ha suggerito Munchner prima.
> "A detta di molti, è stato..."



Si', ma perche' dovremmo? Prima di tutto arguably include anche chi scrive, mentre a detta di molti (altri) no. Poi credo proprio che was qui vada tradotto con l'imperfetto. Non possiamo esserne certi finche' Philly non ci da' la frase che precede, ma al 90% questo e' un imperfetto, o al limite un passato remoto. Comunque per me la miglior traduzione di arguably e' "con molta probabilita'".


----------



## Lello4ever

Che differenza vedi tra "è stato" e "era"?


----------



## Tellure

phillyitalianstudent said:


> "He was arguably the most influential psychologist in Italy."
> 
> The meaning is that one can support a good argument that he was the most influential psychologist, but one cannot prove this as a fact.  It is at best a well-argued opinion.



Riprendo questo vecchio thread perché dopo aver letto tutti i post ho più dubbi di prima sulla traduzione di "arguably", soprattutto nel caso specifico.


*forumuser* (post #*17*):





> Mmm... sia *a detta di molti* che *era ritenuto* non vanno  perche' si riferiscono solo alle opinioni del tempo. Arguably copre sia  cosa si pensava allora che quello che gli esperti ritengono oggi. E' una  differenza sottile ma importante.


 E' così o no?


*forumuser* (post  			#*27*)





> [...] Prima di tutto arguably include anche chi scrive, mentre a detta di  molti (altri) no. [...]


Chi sarebbe così gentile da chiarirmi questo punto? 
Vi ringrazio sin d'ora, 
R.


----------



## Teerex51

You might find this or this interesting.


----------



## Tellure

Teerex51 said:


> You might find this or this interesting.


Sembrano interessanti in effetti.  Li leggerò con molta attenzione!
Grazie mille, Teerex.


----------



## Teerex51

I've gone through the whole thread again and I believe there's a serious risk of overthinking the issue and drifting into the realm of Byzantine nit-picking.

_Arguably_ means:  





> _as may be argued or shown by argument_ <an arguably effective strategy> <arguably the greatest writer of his era> Merriam-Webster.


 
It's a cute word that people love to use to distance themselves from a given statement without openly supporting or rejecting it. Arguably can be replaced by _possibly_, which is not as clever.

There's very little point in analyzing "arguably" to glean an insight into what authors really meant to say because they deliberately used it to leave things vague.

And I'm not getting into a debate over the time frame "arguably" is supposed to cover (which is pretty abstract and pointless, especially if you translate it with _probabilmente, verosimilmente_) and I find the following statement somewhat perplexing 





> arguably include anche chi scrive, mentre a detta di molti (altri) no.



It's a clear case of beating a point to death and ending up with a hung jury. The score remains 0-0 and I wouldn't worry about subatomic hairsplitting of this nature. My 2 cents, of course, and nothing more...


----------



## Tellure

Teerex, sono senza parole... 
Qualcosa la dico però: grazie! 

Mi hai tolto un peso... 
Mi sembrava tutto così assurdo, ma pensavo di essere io a non capire.

Bellissima spiegazione, chiarissima!


----------



## Odysseus54

I agree with Teerex - now let's see if and how we could turn all that into a clean Italian translation.

" Leopardi is arguably the best Italian poet of all times "

" Si puo' sostenere che Leopardi sia il miglior poeta italiano di tutti i tempi "

Yeah, I understand what I am trying to say - but I don't like it.   We would probably use a different softener :

" Leopardi e' forse il piu' grande poeta italiano della storia "

or

" Sono dell'opinione che Leopardi sia il piu' grande poeta italiano della storia "


What do you think ?


----------



## Teerex51

The way I see it:


Leopardi è probabilmente/verosimilmente il più grande poeta ecc.
Si dice che Leopardi sia il più grande poeta ecc.
Personally, I'd steer clear of "_sono dell'opinione che_". While "_si dice_" implies a sizable support for the statement that follows, with "_sono dell'opinione che_" all I'm really saying is: _I believe that/In my opinion etc._. 
It carries a different weight and I wouldn't use "arguably" to say it.


----------



## Caroline35

_forumuser_ said:


> Forse suggerito da furs e' molto buono (vari sinonimi sono similmente ottimi: probabilmente, con ogni probabilita', ecc.). L'altro problema qui e' influential che non significa autorevole, ma influente.
> 
> Era forse lo psicologo piu' influente in Italia.
> 
> To choose the right tense we need an adjacent sentence.


 
*Fu indubbiamente lo psicologo più influente d'Italia. We won't say in Italia,rather d'Italia.*


----------



## Teerex51

_In Italia/d'Italia?_ I think it's a matter of personal preference.

But _indubbiamente_ is *not* a good translation of _arguably_.

_Arguably_ means: it can be argued that. _Indubbiamente/Undoubtedly_ is a categorical statement that denies any further debate.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cara gente,
mi sono sciroppato tre volte tutto il thread, ho riflettuto sulla natura "anfibia" dell'avverbio, e sono giunto a questa conclusione. 
"Arguable" ha due accezioni fondamentali: 1. able to be supported with reason. 2. doubtful in some degree; questionable. Dunque: 1." It can be supported with reason that he is/was the most ....."; 2. "It is questionable that he is/was .......".
Mia proposta di traduzione: 
_"Si può sostenere che sia stato lo psicologo più autorevole"_,
dove il v. servile "potere", nel suo uso epistemico, ci dice che "può darsi che...", ma proprio perché il valore di verità del nesso < Egli —— essere lo psicologo ecc.> può essere sostenuto tramite argomenti e quindi non è sicuro, mi pare che l'espressione "Si può sontenere" giochi sui due tavoli: quello della sostenibilità e quello della discutibilità.
Cari saluti.
GS


----------



## giovannino

Giorgio, ho l'impressione che, nel caso dell'avverbio _arguably, _valga solo la prima accezione dell'aggettivo _arguable _da te riportata. Infatti nella _Columbia Guide to Standard American English _è scritto:

"Another objection to the use of _arguably _as a sentence adverb is that _arguably _is always positive, whereas _arguable _can be either positive or negative. But this is merely one of the many ways semantic change works; such matters are neither logical nor predictable"

E' interessante la definizione data dal Longman (l'Oxford ne dà una molto simile):

"*arguably *used when giving your opinion to say that there are good reasons why something might be true"


----------



## TimLA

In AE abbiamo altre frasi di simile come:

One might argue that...
One could argue that...
One could make the argument that...

Mi chiedo se queste frasi siano possibile:
Si può fare l'argomento che...
Si può argomentare...
...............il raggionamento che...
?????????????????????


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Caro gio,
grazie del post. 
Tutto è possibile nelle lingue, ahinoi (o forse fortunati noi). L'unico esempio che mi dà il Collins per l'avverbio è "Arguably, the criminal is a necessary member of society", dove, a lume di naso, mi pare di ravvedere solo connotazioni negative (It's arguable that the criminal should be a necessary member of society).
Che ne dici? Ho fuso?
GS


----------



## giovannino

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> L'unico esempio che mi dà il Collins per l'avverbio è "Arguably, the criminal is a necessary member of society", dove, a lume di naso, mi pare di ravvedere solo connotazioni negative (It's arguable that the criminal should be a necessary member of society).
> Che ne dici? Ho fuso?
> GS


 
Penso che l'autore della _Columbia Guide _volesse dire che _arguably, _a differenza dell'aggettivo da cui deriva, può avere solo il significato di "it may be argued that..." (_positive meaning_), non quello di "it is debatable/questionable whether..." (_negative meaning_).

PS I was thinking that maybe one reason why the adverb is only used in one of the two senses associated with the adjective is that with the adjective you can tell which sense it is being used in according to the following conjunction: _it is arguable that = it can be argued that _vs _it is arguable whether = it is debatable whether. _This way ambiguity is avoided. If the adverb had both meanings ambiguity would result, since both meanings might make sense in the same context.


----------



## Odysseus54

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Caro gio,
> grazie del post.
> Tutto è possibile nelle lingue, ahinoi (o forse fortunati noi). L'unico esempio che mi dà il Collins per l'avverbio è "Arguably, the criminal is a necessary member of society", dove, a lume di naso, mi pare di ravvedere solo connotazioni negative (It's arguable that the criminal should be a necessary member of society).
> Che ne dici? Ho fuso?
> GS



Hai decisamente fuso 

" It could be argued that the criminal is a necessary member of society"  , = " A free market/consumerist society , with its necessarily unfulfilled ambitions, breeds discontent, which in turn generates crime by the more enterprising individuals "  ( something that G.B. Shaw might have said )

is very different from

" It is debatable whether the criminal is a necessary member of society "   -  "Lets' zap 'em all before they are even born" , with its negative connotation.


----------

